# FBE - Intense Flames of Fiery Goodness



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2013)

I didn't take many milling pictures but here's a couple . . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/FBE-10-21D_zps1889c43f.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/FBE-10-21E_zps747a3ab5.jpg


I'm going to sell this piece whenever the people who run this forum get their act together and give us a place to do that. :cray:

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/FBE-10-21A_zps96b40eaa.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/FBE-10-21B_zpsa608c82f.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/FBE-10-21C_zps493a511c.jpg

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 21, 2013)

Very nice chunk of wood!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 21, 2013)

Yummy!!!


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2013)

Some more . . . 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/FBE-10-21F_zps106b177f.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/FBE-10-21G_zps0fce41b1.jpg

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/P1020155_zpsae96fba1.jpg


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 21, 2013)

Insanely gorgeous wood! Chuck


----------



## kazuma78 (Oct 21, 2013)

Man that stuff is beautiful!!!


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Kevin, do you have a sled to get your first cut or do you just freehand the log through on the first cut?


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Hey Kevin, do you have a sled to get your first cut or do you just freehand the log through on the first cut?



I don't usually cut logs on the vertical bandsaw. I just break them down smaller. But I do, do a lot of free handng. I freedhand the crosscutting unless a really precise cut is needed then I'll throw the miter in the track. But for filling orders free hand is fine.


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 21, 2013)

And I'd like to add..... if I had a patch of those trees in my back yard I would never sleep and I would be cutting all the time...... my coffee maker would be working round the clock.....lol


----------



## jimmyjames (Oct 21, 2013)

Kevin said:


> jimmyjames said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Kevin, do you have a sled to get your first cut or do you just freehand the log through on the first cut?
> ...



That's the same thing I do, with the crappy guides that are on my saw I can't use the fence on real thick stuff, it drifts too much, I make a sharpie mark with a straight edge and follow the line, carter guides are in my near future


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2013)

jimmyjames said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > jimmyjames said:
> ...



I love my carter guides because the ones that came with this saw are real finicky and cumbersome to adjust for differing blade widths. But most of the saws today and most of the older quality American saws I believe the friction guides are just fine if everything else is set up right. There's a whole big bunch of guys that know more about bandsaws than me who swear the friction guides, once set up properly, are actually better than bearing guides. Mine are working great so I won't complain, but I believe if you have your saw tuned properly the friction guides are just as good as the bearings. Except the ones that came on my saw - they sucked.


----------



## myingling (Oct 21, 2013)

That's some good lookin wood ,,that end grain cuts look realy cool ,,,would make for a beauty of pot call if pit wasn't in it


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 21, 2013)

Sweet stuff! I always enjoy your FBE pics Kevin.... Keep em coming!


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheese n rice man!!! That is some awesome stuff you have there....


----------



## Keith (Oct 21, 2013)

Holy dadgum doggone willie, Im licking my lips over that one, let me know when you get that ready to sell.....if you are going to sell it.


----------



## Cody Killgore (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm wondering if there is a waiting list for some of this crazy FBE. If so, put me on it!

Edit: I know I've seen a lot of requests lately.


----------



## Vern Tator (Oct 27, 2013)

Your wood is truly amazing, wish it grew here.;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

